# Post Your Cinebench Scores Here



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

[gs]0AsRVOTWPtiv1dDdvT0tmQUpXZXR3RTdnajR6MUgtX0E[/gs]

*Aloha Fellow Overclockers!*

Show off your CPU OC skills and post the Cinebench scores here. 

Download Cinebench from here -
CineBENCH 11.5 download from Guru3D.com
Download CPU-Z from here -
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Download HWMonitor from here -
*www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Now take a screenshot like this -
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/5417/cinebenchq.png

Now post that screenshot below and add your entry here -
*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?pl...DdvT0tmQUpXZXR3RTdnajR6MUgtX0E&hl=en_GB#gid=0

*Good luck overclocking* 
(you may post stock scores too)


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 10, 2012)

Here goes mine,

CPU : i5 2500K (3.33GHz)
Mobo : Asus P8Z68-V
RAM : Gskill 2*4GB 1600MHz CL8

@Stock,


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/Cinestock-1.jpg


@4.8GHz


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/Cine48GHz.jpg


@5GHz


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/Cine5GHz.jpg


@5.2GHz


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/OC/Cine52GHz.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

megamind thats superb OC. 
(time for hwbot!!)


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2012)

here's mine 

*i44.tinypic.com/ou1urm.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

updated TP. nice score


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2012)

^^ buddy I don't have CM Hyper 212+ 

the cooler I've is OLD and Original CM Hyper 212 
Hyper 212 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2012)

ok, updated TP


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

here's updated scores 

*i42.tinypic.com/atwzls.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

updated TP!


----------



## S_V (Jan 17, 2012)

*@ 5 GHZ*
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/06-Cinebench50.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/CPUZ.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

updated S_V. thats superb score! 

but why is cinebench showing 3.51ghz?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess Cinebench doesn't do well in screening the clocks... 
In my case, it always shows 3.30GHz.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

ok megamind. 

BTW how to make that chart wide?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is mine:- 

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/3535/17239087.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2012)

updated kapil.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Jas can I post with Stock clock? Not interested in OC atm.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2012)

sure ithehappy.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2012)

Here it is then. All stock.

*i39.tinypic.com/oi4opz.jpg


----------



## S_V (Jan 25, 2012)

nice one mate...


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

*@Stock:-*

*i.imgur.com/wL4pF.jpg


----------



## S_V (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice score mate... Why don't you join in our HWbot and post few benchies there.. That way we can move ahead ...


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Will do once I OC, I guess there's no point in posting stock results in HWBot.


----------



## S_V (Feb 14, 2012)

still... we can get points for stock submits


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, will upload then.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

nice skud, updated


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks. Lets see what OC bring to the table.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

OCed to 4.8GHz:-

*imgur.com/TLHdf.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

hey skud very nice oc! congrats.
but i forgot, that you havent put screenshot according to first post. update the 4.8GHz one only.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Guess this is OK, also updated the sheet:- 

*i.imgur.com/ZmEjw.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

^its perfect! oc, temps, score everything great!!


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, at 5.0GHz its 9.72 in both the runs. Looks like its fairly linear.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

^so why not post that?


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

What about this? 

*imgur.com/ij76l.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice scores Skud!


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, to tell the truth that's an one off run. Other runs are yielding 9.77 exactly everytime.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2012)

but you broke all records here


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

Plain lucky.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

congrats for being the highest scorer here so far.

BTW, you don't need to run the whole test suite each time - running the cpu test is enough and if possible can you post a single core result


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Just to see how much improvement its bringing. I will upload one single core result.


----------



## S_V (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats mate....  
You should seriously think about joining HWBOT in our Team. We need just 200 more points to beat 2nd Team in there.


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. Weekend coming, lets see what I can do...


----------

